# My workshop usually clean and tidy!



## Louie10 (8 Jan 2022)

I dont often have the shop this clean and so I thought I would take a few snaps and share them, lots of improvements to make I am sure but I think I am getting there!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (8 Jan 2022)

I do like the Christmas tree shelves.


----------



## Droogs (8 Jan 2022)

lol, that workshop is bigger than my flat. My workshop is built around your bench's dimensions


----------



## Louie10 (8 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> I do like the Christmas tree shelves.


My lovely wife made that in one of her Christmas craft classes just before Christmas so it has pride of place in my shop Sporky.


----------



## Louie10 (8 Jan 2022)

Droogs said:


> lol, that workshop is bigger than my flat. My workshop is built around your bench's dimensions


You might not have my space but I bet your woodworking is good though!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (8 Jan 2022)

Louie10 said:


> My lovely wife made that in one of her Christmas craft classes just before Christmas so it has pride of place in my shop Sporky.



The rest is lovely too, but that caught my eye.


----------



## baldkev (9 Jan 2022)

Good space and nice setup  
The disk sander must be handy, good size! Ive got a baby one on a bench belt sander at the mo. Was thinking of making something bigger.


----------



## Doug71 (9 Jan 2022)

Nice set up. 

How do you find the Axminster overhead crown guard on your saw?


----------



## Louie10 (9 Jan 2022)

baldkev said:


> Good space and nice setup
> The disk sander must be handy, good size! Ive got a baby one on a bench belt sander at the mo. Was thinking of making something bigger.


Very handy pal, it's a 12inch and mainly cast iron which gives it great weight, I use it often, thankyou for the kind words, I am sure you have a great set up also, regards Louie


----------



## Louie10 (9 Jan 2022)

Doug71 said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> How do you find the Axminster overhead crown guard on your saw?


Just ok not more than that to be honest, it often gets in the way actually sorry to say, louie


----------

